# شركة كارل ستورز للاجهزة الطبية



## scorpion1988 (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....
اليوم جبتلكم موقع جميل عن الاجهزة الطبية واتمنى ان تستفادوا منه 
ارجوا دعائكم
http://www.storzmedical.com/


----------



## امين عبد الحميد (6 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الله البرزاوي (8 يناير 2009)

*رسالة شكر*

أنا ماعندي موضوع ضيفوا لكن كلمة شكر بتكفي


----------



## scorpion1988 (8 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 يناير 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## sudany_999 (18 يناير 2009)

_مشــــــــــــــــــكورررر_


----------



## مهندسه ورده (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الدمشقي (5 فبراير 2009)

*thanks*

كفو و ما بتقصر


----------



## suzran (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
من فقد الله فماذا وجد ؟؟ومن وجد الله فماذا فقد؟؟؟


----------



## scorpion1988 (20 فبراير 2009)

*لقد ازداد الموضوع نوووورا بنوركم المتميز*
*يسلمووو على المرور الرائع من الجميع*

*دمتم في رعاية الرحمن*
*اطيب التحااايااا*​


----------



## ahmadba (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## abdoa40 (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الموقع مع طلب صغير هل يمكن توفير مواقع مصنعي اجهزة مختبرات وشكرا مع تحياتي المهندس عبد العالى مهندس صيانة معدات طبية قسم مختبرات


----------



## suzran (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

